# What kind of roost



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

I am new to chickens and was wondering what kind of roost to put in my coop. I have seen tree limbs, 2x4's, plastic pipe, steel pipe. What is best? I live in Ky.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would use tree limbs (without mites) or wood poles or 2 x 4 s. treated wood may not be your best choice either. Metal will get hot or cold and can damage feet. PVC is okay but slippery and sometimes they like to use perch to clean their beak. Keep various sizes available for flexibility in leg muscles and in case of injury. I change out perches pretty often just to break the patterns of monotony. Keeps it fresh and interesting.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 2x 1 in the coop, and 2x1 in the run. i also have tree branches of differing sizes in the run. they seem to prefer the 2x1.


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

I use tree limbs or landscape timbers, they are flat and the gang can keep their toes warm in the winter.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I tried a 2x1 and they wouldn't touch it. I put in a 1x 6 and they roost on it but still hang their toes off the edge it seems which makes for a messy board. Might try and cut it in half or try and find a good tree branch to try.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 2x2 non-treated lumber board that it sets into a bracket on each side of the wall. Just one long perch then a short one set up with saw horses for temp use.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

I use dowels but I've also used tree branches. Both work well.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine is inside an old sheep shed so the walls are lined with old wooden fence and wooden panel gates... they love them LOL


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

if it's cold in your area many say to use a 2x4 & lay it flat
that way they can roost with their legs laying more flat
this helps em cover their feet with their breast feathers 
so you don't have birds with frostbite on their feet if it gets bitter cold



piglett


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We also built the ladder type roosts. We have 3 levels which makes it easier for our bigger gals, the Cochin and jersey giant, to get up to the higher ones. We realized we should have spaced them a little farther apart since the ones on the top are pooping on the girls on the lower roosts. . What a mess, hubby is working on new roosts this week.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

The best, IMHO, is 2x4's, laid flat so they can cover their feet in the winter. Too small, 2x1's will be uncomfortable on their feet, round they can't grip, and again be uncomfortable on their feet. Yes, tree branches work because of their different widths, they can find what is comfortable for them. I have my roosts removable so I can take them out easily and wash them down when needed, and dry them in the sun.


----------

